# Flourish Excel kills Java Moss?



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

nothing kills java moss. seriously, stuff is a weed.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

if you directly squirt it, the part you squirted will turn brown but it'll soon be overtaken by alive ones . Just try not to do it on the more slow growing species.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

I've killed moss, fissiden and S-Tang with excel
when sprayed directly or in high concentration.
You need to dose excel away from moss, and
keep it's concentration as per it's normal use.
do not use excel to spot treat algae in moss,
better to use H2O2 for this purpose.


----------



## wakemenow (Aug 3, 2007)

Not sure about Java moss but I discovered (accidentally) that it causes anacharis to "melt."


----------



## AQUAMX (May 22, 2006)

I have also melted certain plants, mainly riccia sp. using heavy doses of excel but never moss. Having said that, i have never dipped my moss directly in excel to kill unwanted algea.

As stated, moss especially regular java type is extremely tolerable to extremes and should be fine.

HTH


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

I do 2 times the recommended dosage of excel and my Java moss is happy. I don't apply it directly to the moss though. I believe too much excel will kill any plant.


----------



## Deanna (Feb 15, 2017)

---


----------



## Letsfish (Jul 11, 2017)

I have been double dosing my tank with Excel for about a week killing some Staghorn algae with no negative effect on the Christmas moss.


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

I've dosed up to 1/2 mL per gallon with no effect on my moss. Some folks have dosed even higher concentrations with success.


----------

